# Why is my kitten weeing on my bed?!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

After my kitten (14 wks old) has stopped weeing at the front door he has been well behaved and using his tray. 

Now he has just done a wee on my bed, while I was sitting in it!!!!... I am so horrified... why is he doing this? Is he protesting about something?

AHH I really can't put up with him being deliberately naughty!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

know it's a bit of "Ya didn't just pee on my bed" moment but with your help he'll stop and your bed stuff can be washed, maybe he just forgot where his tray was or maybe you weren't fast enough to clean it(not a criticism to you Bee but some cats have 1 wet pellet and demand it is immediately removed,but they are a bit like human babies during potty training time-though they may be great at finding the loo as and when-if they're preoccupied with something they forget,can't hold themselves and pee To be honest coulda been worse-coulda been a cowpat turd this is a copy of my reply on the other bit
__________________


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Occasionly one of my little darlings,if in season,will pee on my bed!once one did it right on top of me at 3am!!havent had it happen for a while though,i think i found the culprit,she now lives outside!!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

My first cat wouldnt pee or the other in his litter tray unless i put a lining of newspaper in it and one just outside it was rather strange but a blessing when i found out. Also i know its not the same but he used to spray my wooden bed posts  or the legs  So i had him done and invested in a new bed lol The kitten i have now, i brought him home at 9weeks old and he was already litter trained much to my suprise. Do you think maybe he has a fussy request like my first cat did?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

hmm, he is litter trained as he's been great for the last few weeks, it's just recently. I empty his tray as soon as I see a poo in it.. 

When he wee'd at the front door it was just little wee's so put it down to marking his home! But this was a big wee! I was just annoyed because he did it in front of me aswell!

I've disinfected as much of the area as I can so I'll se what happens later... 

Think I was lucky with out last cat, we had him from 6 weeks old and he has never made one mess since we got him!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Awwww good luck with the problem hun, have you tried those matts you can get for the floor that are supposed to lure them into peeing on the matt line one in the litter tray maybe?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> My first cat wouldnt pee or the other in his litter tray unless i put a lining of newspaper in it and one just outside it was rather strange but a blessing when i found out. Also i know its not the same but he used to spray my wooden bed posts  or the legs  So i had him done and invested in a new bed lol The kitten i have now, i brought him home at 9weeks old and he was already litter trained much to my suprise. Do you think maybe he has a fussy request like my first cat did?


Kittens usually use the litter box from 4/5 weeks!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

wow really?? See this is why im on here..... Learn something new everyday  xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Amy_1984 said:


> wow really?? See this is why im on here..... Learn something new everyday  xx


 Bee how's he been going??


----------



## Damian (May 15, 2008)

I've just had a similar problem... one of the cats peed on our duvet tonight, so I didn't think much of it, and took the duvet and cover downstairs to put in the washing machine, then less than an hour later one of them did it again (I think it was different cats each time). Are they marking their territory, or are they just not realising in time? Could their be something wrong with one of their bladders? 

One of them peed on my bag on Friday, but as it was a one-off I didn't think much of it, and now I'm starting to wonder. Their litter tray was fully changed about 3 hours ago, so I'm totally at a loss...!

Thanks in advance guys, and sorry for the ramble!

~ Damian x


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> they are a bit like human babies during potty training time-though they may be great at finding the loo as and when-if they're preoccupied with something they forget,can't hold themselves and pee
> __________________


This sounds a very likely explaination - especially as you say it was a big pee - he had prob been holding a while but was enjoying chilling on the bed with you


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha he hany done it since *touch wood* I thin he just forgot himself!


----------



## KittyKatLuver (Jun 5, 2008)

see my post "advice deperately needed" i have this problem with one of my cats but not just every now and again its all the time. 
I change the litter all the time and he has lived in 3 different places with different people and different surrounding vut has always done it so i have no idea why he does it.
It's looking like i might have to give him away now i am so upset have been crying all day but i want whats best for him and maybe living indoors with me isn't what he needs


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

he he thanks for the advice.. 

Alfie only did this the once and hasnt done it for ages touch wood! Think he left it a bit too late before he realised he needed a wee!


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

Kittykatluver, has he been checked by a vet incase he has a UTI, it is so hard when they do this my cat did it about 2 years back in the end we got rid of the carpet and it stopped.
Always make sure the area is clean though as they can still smell the urine even if we cant.

These are the things that I have heard work for cat urine.
Biological washing powder.
Plain white vinegar
Spirits such as gin, vodka etc
surgical White spirit.
I have to add though that I have not used the above items apart from the washing powder, so I would just test the area first before using.

Good luck


----------

